# Travel Insurance Declined by Saga.



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

Our renewal for our Annual multitrip travel insurance for both my wife and myself was due mid June with Saga. Whom we have been insured with for the last five or so years without claim.
We did not receive a renewal quote but a letter asking us to telephone them to discuss our requirements. I telephoned them giving all the details as requested, including previous medical conditions declared including previous spine operations, a DVT, a Arterial Embolism, permanent A/F, controlled Hypertension, and a TIA or small stroke I had December 2009. I also have take Warfarin for the rest of my life. They returned my call some 2 hours later advising that my Travel insurance could not be renewed and would be cancelled as from the last day of the current policy.
I have since tried approx 10 further online companies all of which I have been declined. I am 64 years old and my wife who luckily is in good health is 56 years of age.
Any advice please your views say visiting France, which I would now have to do without Travel insurance, is this to risky.

Your views comments suggestions would be most welcome.

Regards

Delboy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you're going to France in the van, or any other EU country, I would say sod the insurance company and GO. Make sure you EHIC card is up to date, or get one set up - at least you will have emergency cover as part of the reciprocal agreements in the EU. You may not have repatriation facilities, and make sure that your wife is insured to drive the 'van (and is confident of doing so), so she can drive if you can't. Some companies will cover you, but for ridiculous prices - it may be worth attempting to find out how much repatriation will cost and putting some money aside "just in case" for emergency purposes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How awful, did they say they'd cover your wife? 

We're off through Europe soon, and not even started to look at insurance, so any advice for us would be welcome.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Saga Travel Insurance,,,,,,or not.*

Hi Delboy, I had similar Insurance probs to yours, this year, I couldn't even get EHIC Travel Ins ( Got the EHIC card ) I've had Hip Replacement jobbie and my wife had a TIA, ( mini strke ) I saw on Martin's Money Matters last month firms who will insure, I bought Annual cover for Patty and myself for £95.00,,,,,look into Martin's money. Cheers Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi

Manythanks Kev Jack & Patsy.

Naturally it is no problem for my wife to get insurance.

I have also been turned down by EHIC Travel.

My wife can drive the Motorhome so it would no be a problem for her to drive it back.

It would be just very worrying travelling without insurance.

Having always never moved an inch without being fully covered.

Delboy


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Delboy,

We had a complete refusal to quote by Saga 5 years ago because my husband had had cancer. Almost 6 years since his op and no treatment saga wanted over £1000 and not for an annual policy.

We insured with EHIC plus and Brians bowel cancer was covered for an extra £11.19 so for a single trip of 3 months it cost us £148.00.

When we had problems originally we went for single trip policy and used Asda second year Staysure. we've used C&CC without taking bowel cancer cover.

Hope some of these help

Jan


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Del boy,

Try MIA https://www.fastweb.co.uk/miaonline/ we paid £495 for a 90 day trip to OZ for Jan 2011.

SAGA wanted £1200. We had already taken SAGA's cover when I found out about MIA. Fortunately I managed to get a full refund under the 14 day rule.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Martin Lewis's pointers for people with pre-existing conditions can be found here (click on the down arrow at right hand side and a block of text with the relevant links appears).

Paul


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

*GOOD NEWS*

Hi everyone

Good news indeed took the advice to contact Martins Lewis`s website contacted a company Travelbility.co.uk,underwritten by Axa. I completed application online for which they then quoted via eamil. I also telephoned them to ask them to go though my exsisting medical conditions with me which the lady by the name of Dawn did she then quoted me £145.94 for a 16 day trip to France, with all pre exsisting medical conditions covered. Totally brilliant and more important peace of mind.

Sincere thanks to everyone for all of your advice and support

Take care

Delboy


----------

